# 33530 - I am a student studying coding



## bforr (Nov 9, 2011)

I am a student studying coding, and my class is having a discussion on code 33530. Can anyone explain this code to me, and the idea of reoperation?


----------



## jewlz0879 (Nov 10, 2011)

You would utilize this code for a CABG (Coronary Artery bypass) or a Valve procedure such as an Aortic valve, when the physician needs to reoperate because of a problem; it must be more than 1 month after the original operation or you can't code it.


----------



## bforr (Nov 10, 2011)

So, why would you use this code instead of the code for the CABG with a modifier for repeat procedure? The question in our wookbook read as such: "Reoperation of a one arterial coronary bypass graft and one vein bypass graft for arteriosclerosis of native arteries, 3 months following the initial procedure." The ICD-9 is 414.01, and the CPT codes are 33533 (arterial graft), 33517 (vein graft), and 33530 (reoperation). We are trying to wrap our minds around the idea of using 33530 instead of a repeat procedure modifier. Ideas?


----------



## jbhansen (Nov 11, 2011)

The code 33530 is an add-on code that accounts for the extra work and difficulty involved in reoperating on the heart.  There is often adhesions that must be dealt with, etc. that makes a re-do surgery more difficult than a first time surgery.  If within the initial global period of 90 days you would still need to apply a modifier (typically 78).  Hope this helps.


----------



## bforr (Nov 14, 2011)

That does help. Thank you very much.


----------

